# Schluter Rema Magnetic tile access panel clips



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with these REMA clips. install etc.
Or maybe another product/McGiver way that worked. I need a 12 x 12 access on a tiled wall with PROVA board installed as the backer board. I will have to metal the tile perimeters as its 12x24 tiles on a offset pattern. Client not worried about looks so much as it being functional if access required. But personally I want a clean look.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Her’s some interesting stuff. 

Tap on top video on the right.

http://profipol2.ru

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

gowings said:


> Anyone have any experience with these REMA clips. install etc.
> Or maybe another product/McGiver way that worked. I need a 12 x 12 access on a tiled wall with PROVA board installed as the backer board. I will have to metal the tile perimeters as its 12x24 tiles on a offset pattern. Client not worried about looks so much as it being functional if access required. But personally I want a clean look.


We used them on one job. As I recall it worked fine. I don't remember any specific details for the install.

We used Bostik Urethane grout and left a small amount in a mason jar inside the area under the jetted tub. This way the grout on the panel could be removed, the repair done or whatever needed to happen, and then put the panel back on and touch up the grout.


----------

